# wife is back at home



## InTheBedIMade

the separation lasted 2 months. There was a lot of listening on both sides and some soul searching/self improvement work on mine.

Things are a touch awkward still, after a week of being back together in ways that I did not anticipate.

The friends that we have made together immediately upon the separation took sides with the exception of a few that stayed completely neutral and supportive. We had spent a lot of time with these people in the warm months for the last decade, and now that's not really an option. -unexpected.

after 2 months we've both become accustomed to alone time, and a bit of freedom. -expected.

We're continuing mc and giving this thing one last shot. wish us luck.


----------



## sadwithouthim

Good luck. I wish you both happiness and a successfully renewed marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41

Good luck to you both.
Hope everything comes together for you.
Keep us posted
X
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## This is me

All the best to you both!

We were seperated 4 months and now back together about 4 months. Slowly getting better and better. There is still a bit of caution, but probably for the best to keep us in check.

We stopped MC about 3 weeks ago with the knowledge we can always go back. Also planning a marriage workshop in the fall. I believe all of us who get to this point need to keep sharpening our education on the relationship(s).


----------

